# Dealership: Buy Truck, Get Free AK-47



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

A Sanford truck dealership is running a special promotion, offering a free AK-47 with the purchase of a used truck.

Nations Trucks, located at 3700 S. Orlando Drive in Sanford, kicked off the promotion on Veterans Day.

General sales manager Nick Ginetta said the promotion will run until the end of the month. He said anyone who purchases a truck will receive a $400 voucher to a local gun store. He said customers will have to go through the application process and qualify under state and federal laws. Ginetta said any buyers who don't want a gun will be given cash.

more at 
Dealership: Buy Truck, Get Free AK-47 - Orlando News Story - WKMG Orlando


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

SWEET.......wish i lived in orlando........I think i remember seeing this somewhere else a long time ago as well....think it was for Hummers


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe if it were a SCAR or ACR...  

I drive a hard bargain...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Good move on their part. If I were close buy I would stop in and take a look.


----------

